# Hen



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

My hen is balding due to picking so I quarantined here and I saw a place strip under her wing. On her wings she has bare red skin and on her back as well as her chest. So I put castor oil on her skin and I examined under wing and it looks like a slice that is now scanning up. I have no idea how or when she would have been cut. So I covered it with castor oil and I'm providing ACV. She's also starting to molt so I have her quarantined and I'm gonna give her some molting aid. Also I checked her vent for any mites and didn't find any evidence.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

HELP I think she is rotting


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

They are strong critters. Just give her time, sounds like you are doing what you can, outside of a vet..


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

What else would you do. Should I keep adding castor oil on her skin or get a stronger antibiotic. She smells like rot so in assuming whatever happened is rotting.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I would go with an antibiotic cream, and if it is that bad, I would add some antibiotic to her water. Make sure she is staying hydrated and eating as well. I only use antibiotic as last resort, and with her smelling like rot, most likely means infection has set in, and could be in the blood stream, not speaking as a medical professional, just what I would tend to think from experience.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I agree with that. I just don't know if it's going to be expensive. If it's too expensive I 'd rather just put her out of it. What anti biotics would you suggest and where would I find them?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I would ask your local feed store if ya have one. We keep on hand (as emergency, though only used it once) Sulmet in liquid form, and Durimycin (spelling could be off) and I also hear of one by another name that escapes me. There is corid too, but it is not an antibiotic, only helps with cocci, maybe other things. Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Okay thank you!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Another good thing to have on hand, Dr. Harvey's Organic First Aid Healing Cream for Dogs, 1.5-Ounce Jar
You can find it on amazon as well.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Okay! You've been great help. I'll ask for more if I need you!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

YW, and thanks for reminding me, I needed to order more Dr Harvey's!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Someone people I have mentioned it to today say I should just put her out of her misery. Thought?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Is she suffering! If so, I might agree, but, this last summer I had a friend loose most her flock to dogs, two survived and she brought them to me, they were bad! I saw meat where there should have been feathers, they never got infected so it is different, but had I not gone through that experience, I would have never understood how tough they were! One even had a broken wing that healed.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

That's crazy. I don't know if she is.. I mean I assume it's not comfortable. She is in a dog crate, so she'd being held there and it's a lot to deal with.. She is bare and red in spots and now this rotting side.. I just don't kneo what to do


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

It is hard being the one to make the decisions, but when "farming" , it sure is hard sometimes.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I may just put her out. It sounds so bad but it what I can do. I don't have time or enough space to make her comfortable and healthy. :-/


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I send prayers up for the strength to do what is necessary and best for her and you.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

It's stinks and the skin is kinda yellow and she just looks bad


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I would say some infection for sure, are you able to clean it out at all, or have you done a google search? Maybe others can advise on how to best clean out the infection, I know with humans, that getting into the bloodstream can be bad....


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I couldn't clean it. I decided it's best to put her out. Wasn't an easy decision but it was probably the best. Thank you so much your great help!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Your welcome, I am glad it is over for you and her.


----------

